

Ask HN: Any suggestions for visual resume site? - yangez

Landing page: http://cvisual.me/<p>Hi HN,<p>I'd greatly appreciate any feedback on my online visual resume project. I'm being brief here in order to see how well my current landing page communicates the ideas that I want to convey :)<p>I'm most interested in three areas:<p>1. What do you think about the concept of a online visual resume?<p>2. How well does the current landing page communicate the idea to you?<p>3. What's one thing you would do to improve the current resume mockup?<p>Nowadays I'm endlessly hacking away at the backend but I decided it would be best to see how the idea holds up to scrutiny before I get ahead of myself.<p>Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. I really appreciate your help!
======
mgl
clickable: <http://cvisual.me/>

Interesting and I would like to see and understand more: \- what is the
meaning of this colorful plot? Especially, what is on the y-axis? \- can you
import data from linkedin? you should do, otherwise nobody will interesting in
pimping up their resumes having to copy/paste everything once again but into a
different format \- I understand that you can describe this idea as "building
infographics from your resume", if so you really should have a readable and
workable example of such infographics to demonstrate its visual
attractiveness.

~~~
yangez
Thanks mgl. The idea of the colorful plot is time on the x axis and intensity
on the y axis. This will be dynamically generated based on an input list of
experiences/skills and some drag and drop.

Good point about the linkedin import - that's going to be very important. I'll
add it to my list.

------
yangez
Just updated the concept into more of a business card / resume hybrid.

